# Decoy Help Please ASAP!!!



## Tylor Johnson (Mar 27, 2009)

Im going over to a friends house tomorrow to try to shoot some crows and dont have any decoys what should i use???


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Use cups and spray paint them flat black.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

get some wire hangers, bend them so they are angled up like a standing crow, grab some black socks and fit them over the hangers. By now its probably too late, but just a thought for next time


----------

